# Network adapter crashes computer



## pullcinella (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello!
Well, this time I can't do anything about my computer and I do need some help. This is just too much (maybe I should switch back to typewriters after all?).
It started a few days ago. I hadn't installed anything new, nothing was changed. I turned on my computer, the internet didn't work. I knew it was the computer's problem as everything was fine with the network. Never mind, worked on other stuff, restarted my computer later, the internet came back (it happens sometimes) BUT the whole thing started. I turn on my computer, it works for some 5-10 minutes and then restarts. All the time. I did some research, the BSOD kept repeating something about some network adapter related system files, tried everything, updated all the drivers, rolled them back and reinstalled, nothing changed, it just kept crashing with the same DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with random stop messages (changing all the time). Sometimes even the DRIVER and system file wouldn't appear. Now I'm becoming desperate. And guess what - not a single problem in Safe Mode! Like the network card wouldn't be used in Safe Mode as well! BTW, once I started it the normal way, the internet was down but the computer didn't restart! I'm so confused. At least I can still use the computer in Safe Mode but that isn't much fun! Please, pretty please, would you help me?

Windows XP Professional SP2
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
1.79 GHz, 256 RAM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like some corruption of the system. Even though it works in safe mode, I'd start by uninstalling then re-installing the NIC drivers.


----------



## pullcinella (Aug 19, 2007)

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the network adapter driver several time - no change  Are there any other drivers that I should reinstall and where can I find them? (except device manager?)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't say. Troubleshooting these problems is frequently pretty time consuming and covers a lot of ground.

Did you try a system restore to before the problem occurred?


----------



## pullcinella (Aug 19, 2007)

I can give it a try...
It seems I'll have to give my PC over to the specialist guy. But I have to study at the same time. One more question - can the information on the computer be damaged/lost when trying to fix the problem? I have some really important stuff on 2 Hard Drives which are not system drives.
Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

pullcinella said:


> But I have to study at the same time. One more question - can the information on the computer be damaged/lost when trying to fix the problem? I have some really important stuff on 2 Hard Drives which are not system drives.


YES!

I'd do a backup of the system drive contents and remove the two data drives before sending it for repair! I can't believe you don't already have a backup of the data if it's important.

Remember: Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about.


----------



## rexlineb (Apr 1, 2008)

This problem just started for me last night after a week of the computer being turned off. I get home and the about 2 mins after i log in it crashes. After that it wouldnt even make it past the windows loading screen. I restarted my computer a few times in safe mode trying this and that even a restore and that didnt help at all. Then i tried starting it in safe mode with networking available and it crashed. So i decided to unplug the usb network adapter and now my computer works fine. Mind you i have been using this same adapter for over 2 years now without a hitch.

For a final test to prove to myself it was the adapter i plugged it back in to a different usb slot and after i was all logged in and windows start up had finished and within 5 seconds it crashed.

im just wondering if there is anyway to fix this problem or will i have to go out and buy a new adapter. its not my usb slots cause other devices work perfectly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd totally uninstall the drivers and download the latest version and give it another try. If it still has a problem, it's probably time to buy a new wireless adapter.


----------

